# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Sources from french mtHaplogroups repartition

## sblein

Hi everone, 

I am interested in the french repartition of halogroups (In the "MtDNA by country" section) .
I would like to know on which information does the repartition proposed come from, but actually I was not able to see any relevant sources related to french mitochondrial haplogroups repartition in the "sources" section.
It's also mentioned that the list of sources presented is not exhaustive. However, do someone have or where can I find more information about individuals sequences / sources that have led to this estimation of the repartition of haplogroups in France ?

Any help is welcomed ! 

Sophie

----------

